# Hair in tortoise butt



## compassrose26 (Aug 29, 2013)

My baby Redfoot tortoise must have somehow eaten a hair, I'm not sure how. I promise I'm careful with feeding her in her cage and keep it clean and everything. It's currently hanging part way out and part way in and I'm really worried about her digestive system. Will it continue to come out and be OK? Is there anything I can do to help her?


----------



## guille24 (Aug 29, 2013)

Same thing happen to my red foot tortoise, I just pulled out [FACE WITH STUCK-OUT TONGUE AND TIGHTLY-CLOSED EYES]


----------



## compassrose26 (Aug 29, 2013)

Did it affect its digestive system? I pulled a tiny bit and she startled like it hurt so I stopped.


----------



## WillTort2 (Aug 29, 2013)

How long is your hair?

If short, it will pass through without problem.

Most of the info I've read advises to let it pass naturally.

Might feed some squash or pumpkin to speed the process.


----------



## compassrose26 (Aug 29, 2013)

*Re: RE: Hair in tortoise butt*



WillTort2 said:


> How long is your hair?
> 
> If short, it will pass through without problem.
> 
> ...



I'm not sure how long the hair is, I have long hair but it could be any length

Sent from my VS950 4G using TortForum mobile app


----------



## wiccan_chicken (Aug 29, 2013)

It's gonna feel funny. It shouldnt be able to wrap around anything but poop, it wasn't outside the intestine to wrap around it you know? I say I'd pull it out but you can leave it in unless someone else says otherwise. It will come out eventually.


----------



## jaizei (Aug 29, 2013)

I wouldn't pull on it. I'd cut it off close to the cloaca and let it pass naturally.


----------



## mikeh (Aug 29, 2013)

I would let it pass on its own. If its long, though unlikely, you could possibly bruise the inside of her intestines.

sent from mobile device using TFO app


----------



## pepsiandjac (Aug 29, 2013)

this has happened to mine a few times,i cut what i could off and the rest came out naturaly lol


----------



## Tom (Aug 29, 2013)

I pull those out. GENTLY. If there is was resistance at all I would just cut it and leave it, but this has never happened.


----------



## compassrose26 (Aug 29, 2013)

I tried pulling really gently one more time and she didn't object, it came out! I feel so much better and I'm sure she does too


----------



## TaylorJL (Aug 30, 2013)

This same exact thing happened to my baby Sulcata! It freaked me out.


----------



## laney (Aug 31, 2013)

Gently pull, if it comes with ease fine, otherwise trim the hair so it doesn't get caught and leave it to pass naturally.


----------

